# Modern Technology I like



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Things I have used recently I like:

1. Thermal cameras - pieces of kit and a half, a whole new way to look at an area
2. Ultrasonic Microphones - a whole new way to listen to an engine room 
3. Latest generation Vibration analysis and software - extremely good results
4. UT, UTM and phased array UT - look what i can see

thing is they are still tools - my 5 senses are still my main methods of examination, but they are good tools


----------



## Baulkham Hills (Jul 11, 2008)

Thermal cameras are expensive and delicate pieces of equipment but after using them for ten years I have never come across the situation where the photographs made a real difference but it looks good on the planned maintenance. A quicker and more user friendly method is something like the Fluke infrared thermometer which give an instant readout.
I was a big believer in vibration monitoring but I remember taking a reading of a main L.O. pump, loaded into a computer and it looked perfect, the very next day the pump tripped out, the bearings had collapsed causing the motor to burn out. A few months later a vibration consultant came on the ship to check out the system. We went through various readings. I showed him the readings of the L.O. pump without telling him what happened and he said they were good readings, his face dropped when I told him the bearings failed the next day.

But as you say the main thing is observation and good watchkeeping.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Baulkham Hills said:


> Thermal cameras are expensive and delicate pieces of equipment but after using them for ten years I have never come across the situation where the photographs made a real difference but it looks good on the planned maintenance. A quicker and more user friendly method is something like the Fluke infrared thermometer which give an instant readout.
> I was a big believer in vibration monitoring but I remember taking a reading of a main L.O. pump, loaded into a computer and it looked perfect, the very next day the pump tripped out, the bearings had collapsed causing the motor to burn out. A few months later a vibration consultant came on the ship to check out the system. We went through various readings. I showed him the readings of the L.O. pump without telling him what happened and he said they were good readings, his face dropped when I told him the bearings failed the next day.
> 
> But as you say the main thing is observation and good watchkeeping.


Your right enough there - Thermal cameras I find tend to get pointed at everything to produce pretty pictures as you say. I prefer to choose my targets, the are ace at picking up broken insulation, shaft misalignment, leaking valves. The non contact thermometers I have a very mixed history but if there is one tip I can pass on is that if you use them to check the same area everyday stick some black insulation tape on as a target you get more accurate readings that way.

Modern Vibration spectrum analysis kit has I would say saved me probably $100,000s over the last 5 years in detecting bearings on the way out, more than a few occasions I have been dubious as I could neither feel or hear any problem, sometimes in very low hour machines and yet upon inspection the bearings were well on the way out


----------



## Powertrain (Jul 15, 2011)

Never mind the thermal type, the plain digital camera and the ability to transmit images around the world has been the most significant piece of modern technology for those of us involved in new-build projects and fault diagnosis. As evidence of installation faults alone these cameras have saved many a company much money and legal strife.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Defo online vibration analysis - As long as the results are viewed correctly and trends mapped. Thermal imaging is very good with large air cooled alternators in order to pick up flux induced hot spots. My favourite are Data Logger Systems, again when read correctly. I still know how to pull and calculate a good indicator card though!
As SM says, all good TOOLS. The only thing is the dumbing down of operators relying on the electronic goodies - Then they are just damn FOOLS! Unfortunately, in my line of work, many times I get to see the end result.
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## John King (Feb 4, 2007)

Baulkham Hills said:


> Thermal cameras are expensive and delicate pieces of equipment but after using them for ten years I have never come across the situation where the photographs made a real difference but it looks good on the planned maintenance. A quicker and more user friendly method is something like the Fluke infrared thermometer which give an instant readout.
> I was a big believer in vibration monitoring but I remember taking a reading of a main L.O. pump, loaded into a computer and it looked perfect, the very next day the pump tripped out, the bearings had collapsed causing the motor to burn out. A few months later aIvibration consultant came on the ship to check out the system. We went through various readings. I showed him the readings of the L.O. pump without telling him what happened and he said they were good readings, his face dropped when I told him the bearings failed the next day.
> 
> But as you say the main thing is observation and good watchkeeping.


Thermal imaging works very well on on switchboards where machinery is running 24hrs gives u time to organize befor it becomes a big problem,I'm not that keen on vibration monitors all tho they have saved some big breakdowns it it all depends who sets them up they must have experience of what is a tolerable vibration. Interesting thread Jk


----------

